

Found a potentionally good partner, but cant come up with good idea - a_lifters_life

Thoughts on how to proceed?
======
pedalpete
What brought you two together? Why do you think you'd be good partners?

Maybe examining your cross-over of interests, abilities, knowledge, etc. will
make something pop out.

Just start building SOMETHING. Give it a go, come up with a tiny idea and see
what comes from it. Without knowing your abilities, etc. it's tough to know
what your areas of interest may be.

~~~
a_lifters_life
We knew each other from startup meetup groups ~2 years ago, kept short contact
over the last 2 years, and this month reunited and have been talking about
ideas since.

We'd be good, because we have complimentary skill sets, and personalities.

------
T-A
[http://paulgraham.com/startupideas.html](http://paulgraham.com/startupideas.html)

[http://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/](http://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/)

------
gull
The most valuable idea you can work on, and the one most likely to succeed, is
one you are scared of. An idea you won't admit to yourself.

So one approach to finding that idea is to try hard to _not_ come up with an
idea. Make that a goal and you may notice that ideas start flowing in that
way. Individually, write down these urges, and focus on summoning the courage
to face them.

------
CyberFonic
Why don't you list your individual abilities and synergies as you see them
here? Especially why you are good partners.

Maybe HN readers will see where you could apply these skills and make
suggestions.

~~~
a_lifters_life
Look at my other comment, but, he is primarily business end - sales/marketing,
and i'm primarily engineering, with interest in business end

------
dagw
You could start doing contract/consulting work just to get a feel for how you
work together.

------
raooll
What kind of things/problems/domain would you like to work on ?

------
paulhauggis
Then don't start a business. All of my ideas came from my real-world
experience and things I dealt with on a daily/monthly basis.

